# Budgerigars: any experts?



## Honeylight (17 April 2016)

My friend's budgie had to be PTS recently,it was only four years old and it had a tumour. The vet told her they only live about five years, though I seem to remember people having them for ten or more years when I was growing up.
My friend now is thinking of replacing him, but she thinks it will be kinder to have two budgies in a very large cage. 
Has any one any experience of keeping them, should she get a cock and a hen? Would they breed?


----------



## Suelin (18 April 2016)

We had budgies.  The older lines did live a long time. We lost the last one at age 15. However I was told that newer show line birds are bred to grow big fast and therefore don't make old bones.  We had a male and female and then 2 females.  The girls fought like crazy and had to have semi-detached cages in the end. The male and female couple were devoted. They naturally live in big flocks so I think it kinder to have at least 2 together however they won't talk if they have their own kind with them.  I think they would only breed if they are given somewhere to nest. Ours didn't anyway and that was the advice given.  They are lovely little characters.  We didn't have any more after losing the last one so early, was so distressing.


----------



## Nudibranch (23 April 2016)

I think they usually only breed if kept with, or in sight and sound of other budgies, so you need a few. But two for company and a big cage is a good idea.


----------



## MargotC (23 April 2016)

Definitely social birds, they need the company.

They should not breed without being given a nest box. Mine were not, and did not.


----------



## Clodagh (23 April 2016)

One sex is friendlier and chattier, but I can't remember which. (that isn't much help!).


----------



## Northern (24 April 2016)

Two Budgerigars are definitely preferable to one, they are sociable birds and in the wild they live in enormous flocks. I have known budgies to live upwards of 10 years, it really depends on how well looked after they are. They should have plenty of mental stimulation and a balanced diet (not just seeds).

Try not to get two females, they tend to be more aggressive to each other than any other pairings. Two males, or a male/female pair usually works pretty well (remember not to provide a nesting box for the pair, the female will lay eggs which leads to the risk of her getting egg bound).
Males tend to be easier to tame and more friendly than the females. Just remember that they are harder to sex when young, so your friend should buy from a reputable breeder with a sex certificate if she wants a specific gender


----------



## Clodagh (24 April 2016)

Does the breeder need the sex cert!? (Sorry!).


----------



## Northern (25 April 2016)

It depends on the breeder as to whether they sex their youngsters or now. It's just something she should look out for if she 100% wants a certain gender. Many experienced breeders should be able to tell the sex of the bird by gently feeling its pelvis as well (males have a narrower pelvis). I am not in the UK, so am unsure if things are the same over there


----------



## Honeylight (25 April 2016)

My friend is also worried about the effect of road noise on the bird/s. She lives in a block of flats that is set back from a busy road. Personally I wouldn't think a budgie would be as concerned as she is about noise. Any ideas?
I think she is being cautious as it was such an upset for her to lose her budgie friend so young and she is still wondering what caused him to get ill.


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 April 2016)

I don't think budgies would be at all bothered by noise from the road. Ours certainly isn't. If anything she seems to enjoy all noise! (and joins in enthusiastically) 
Ours has to be ancient. She was bought to keep another one my daughter had company as I felt sorry for him. He was tame and really sweet until this one arrived then he became less interested in our company, this is to be expected. They are usually less people friendly if they have a proper budgie friend. 
The nice one died ages ago and we are left with a vicious little girl who hates us!  She's going to live forever- literally, she once escaped, crash landed in someones garden and got caught by a cat. Via word of mouth she was returned to us! 

She can have ours if she wants!! 

Seriously though I'd say absolutely don't worry about noise upsetting them/it and males are the more friendly. I *think* you can keep males together but they are quite hard to sex as babies which most people want so its a bit hit and miss.


----------

